# soil to hydro questions



## misbehavin (Mar 17, 2010)

Evening ALL - 

I'm still a newbee.....recently finished my 3rd soil grow and thought I'd give that hydro stuff a try. Some basic questions:

1) do the net pot sizes determine plant growth?
2) where can I locate a ppm/ph meter - good quality at a reasonable price?..local store price is way too much for my limited budget
3) do the ladies stay in the same net pot throughout veg and flower?
4) i'm using clones in a starter cube, does that starter cube go right into the net pot?

Here's what I'm using right now - 

clones started in 3.5" net pot, 12 clones in a 10 gallon dwc
after good root growth, I "transplant" into 5" net pot, then into an 6 hole 18 gallon dwc

just wondering, am I on the right track?...soil was fairly easy, but very messy - just a little confused on hydro

help needed, thanks

misbehavin


----------



## zem (Mar 17, 2010)

1) no
2) esaesongear.com
3) you can keep em in the same netpot
4)yes 
 
your on the right track, you can go with the 3" or the 5" netpot without the 3 to 5 " transplant, imo you wont switch back from dwc, most importantly get a good airpump hope this helps


----------



## misbehavin (Mar 18, 2010)

ZEM, great info for me, I appreciate it


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2010)

Pot size can determine growth if your roots get root bound.


----------

